# first year in business



## moron88 (Jul 9, 2018)

my landscaping company officially became a thing in june (started the LLC process in april...) and have now been working for a month. business is slow, but i expect things to pick up for fall cleanup and then i'm hoping to be busy this winter. i'm just not sure what's fair pricing for plowing as i've never actually done it before.

i have a 2003 ram 2500 with i think a 7.5' western straight plow. i know it's small, but it's what came on the truck. i'm in southwest michigan. we average 65-75", but breaking 100" isnt unheard of. 

if i dont get many contracts, my plan is to drive around after the county plows are done clearing the roads they decide to plow and look for people out shoveling and offer to knock out the berm left by the plows for $20-30 with the hope of getting contracts. as for contract pricing, i was thinking $20 to show up and $2.50 every 10 feet, rounded up. how do these number sound to you?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I bet you could make more money subcontracting, 7.5 is a little small, consider adding wing extensions.

As far as driveway pricing, in SE Michigan, 20 is cheap,


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome to PS, Just starting out you came to the right place, Come with your questions but don't expect all your questions to be answered without a few questions from the peanut gallery. If you put the buggy before the horse you will have a hard time getting good responses. 

Of course you are a little slow, yes it will pick up as time goes by you just started the business. Be smart don't get far in debt till you see good steady numbers. Do the best job you can do, if you got enough heart and a little capitol it should all come together for you.

Especially if you follow direction from this board. Self made businessmen that started where you are now. Being your from Meatchicken if you play your cards right there is a lot of smart Meatchicken members that should be able to help you with pricing, you know guys in your region that know what the market can stand.

Put your big boy pants on and you will get what you need out of PS. If you get all butt hurt easily you won't get the responses your looking for. Good Luck with the new business.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh and Andrew is right, always a smart move subbing to get your feet wet and a steady income.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I just have to say...I love the username. 

Depending on where exactly in SW Michigan, not sure your pricing is realistic.


----------



## moron88 (Jul 9, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I just have to say...I love the username.
> 
> Depending on where exactly in SW Michigan, not sure your pricing is realistic.


lol thanks, i've had it for a decade now. i'm on the west side kalamazoo. a lot of driveways around here are 60-120' long, so i'd be getting $35+ per push at 2-3" quite easily. i have given some thought to upgrading to a 8.5' v-blade, but i cant afford that unless i get real busy this fall. ideally, that v-blade would be attached to a 2018 ram.


----------



## moron88 (Jul 9, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I bet you could make more money subcontracting, 7.5 is a little small, consider adding wing extensions.
> 
> As far as driveway pricing, in SE Michigan, 20 is cheap,


i'll look into that. my neighbor up the road owns a small landscaping company too... he's been in business for i think 5 or 6 years now. i'll also consider the wings, thanks.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Print up some door hangers if they're legal in your area. If you're not working, you need to be advertising. Start hanging them now for cleanups and plowing. Have a logo made, and start branding yourself. Even if you don't get calls yet, you will at least be putting your brand into their minds.

I agree with what was said above. Put some wings on the plow and find a larger outfit to subcontract with. They should be able to keep you busy all winter. It will allow you to learn as you go (although learn as much as you can BEFORE it starts snowing). It will let you see how long things take, and let you learn what your actual costs are through the winter months.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

moron88 said:


> lol thanks, i've had it for a decade now. i'm on the west side kalamazoo. a lot of driveways around here are 60-120' long, so i'd be getting $35+ per push at 2-3" quite easily. i have given some thought to upgrading to a 8.5' v-blade, but i cant afford that unless i get real busy this fall. ideally, that v-blade would be attached to a 2018 ram.


I'm out...all I do is get myself in trouble when I try to give advice.

Good luck.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm out...all I do is get myself in trouble when I try to give advice.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> View attachment 182472


Worlds smallest violin?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

moron88 said:


> lol thanks, i've had it for a decade now. i'm on the west side kalamazoo. a lot of driveways around here are 60-120' long, so i'd be getting $35+ per push at 2-3" quite easily. i have given some thought to upgrading to a 8.5' v-blade, but i cant afford that unless i get real busy this fall. ideally, that v-blade would be attached to a 2018 ram.


I have no idea what driveways go for in your area, so I can't tell you if that's good or bad (but is sounds WAY low).

What you need to do is estimate your costs. What is your truck going to consume in fuel, what does all your insurance cost, add repair costs, equipment costs, your pay, etc. Then you have to figure out your snowfall amounts, number of storms, and as much as you can find out about your average winters.

From there you will have to see what YOU have to charge a driveway to make money. If you need to charge $50 per drive but only charge $35, it wont go well for you.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> What is your truck going to consume in fuel, what does all your insurance cost, add repair costs, _*then your other repair costs, then the repair costs to repair the repairs, *_equipment costs, your pay, etc.


I fixed it for you


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> I fixed it for you


What he saidThumbs Up


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> I fixed it for you


Hey, I gotta make money toooo


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> Hey, I gotta make money toooo


I'd give you a fist bump but I already exceeded my allotment for the day


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> I'd give you a fist bump but I already exceeded my allotment for the day


That's OK, I'm doing another Lucus Girling brake repair, there's a guy around here who loves these brakes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> That's OK, I'm doing another Lucus Girling brake repair, there's a guy around here who loves these brakes.


He just loves to pay for them...


----------

